# Amplificador Williamson original



## piratex45 (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola amigos del foro. Yo no soy un talibán de los amplificadores valvulares.
Era lo único que había cuando agarré el soldador por primera vez (tenía 12 años) y me han dado grandes satisfacciones auditivas y económicas. Creo que, subjetividades aparte, no hay nada mejor que los transistores para tener verdadero sonido Hi Fi. De a poco me estoy haciendo amigo de los TDA y me gustan mucho los Clase D y las fuentes switching con los que estoy experimentando actualmente.
Creo que en este camino está el audio del presente y del futuro cercano.
Para aquellos que quieran saber como era el sonido de los años 50' y 60' lean las especificaciones de este amplificador que les dejo como adjunto y si tienen los medios económicos y técnicos para construirlo mejor aún.!!!!
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 29, 2011)

Ah ese amplificadro marco una época un antes y un después y el inicio de HI-FI
En el se aplico realimentación negativa para controlar la ganancia y mejorar la deformación del sonido
Que de debates genero este amplificador en su momento


----------



## piratex45 (Ago 29, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Ah ese amplificadro marco una época un antes y un después y el inicio de HI-FI
> En el se aplico realimentación negativa para controlar la ganancia y mejorar la deformación del sonido
> Que de debates genero este amplificador en su momento



Es así Pandacba. Casi te diría que el tema daría como para abrir un post sobre qué inventos o desarrollos marcaron hitos en la historia del audio. Se me ocurre los trabajos de Thiele y Small en parlantes y bafles y quizás lo que hizo Carver con su "cubo" amplificador, lamentablemente poco difundido. Este último nunca lo pude experimentar en vivo, pero como concepto siempre me pareció magnifico, pero si construí y disfruté los Williamson. Queda abierto el debate.
Saludos.


----------

